# Looking For the Right Town.



## ebass30920 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am looking to move somewhere new.  I want the perfect town with the perfect job like we all do.  I would like a place with outdoor activities available.  (hiking,fishing, climbing, etc.).  I want a little nightlife and culture as well.  And finally a good system to work for.  I am currently considering Austin Tx., Asheville NC, and Greenville SC.  I am single and have no trouble packing up and moving.  I would like any suggestions on places that are or may be hiring soon.  I think I kinda gave the idea of what I'm looking for and I know its a tall order but any help is appreciated.    Thanks Guys.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2010)

If you don't mind cold, look at Denver as well. I lived there for a bit and am itching to go back once I get school out of the way. 
EDIT: Although if you're an I/85 that means you're only a basic in CO... it'd be easier to move there if you were a medic.
Actually it'd be easier to move anywhere if you're a medic, compared to any kind of Intermediate. I'm speaking from experience there.


----------



## ebass30920 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah JT I need to Update my profile soon.  I am taking my medic registry in two weeks.  I am completely done with the class just waiting on the test and its killing me!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2010)

ebass30920 said:


> Yeah JT I need to Update my profile soon.  I am taking my medic registry in two weeks.  I am completely done with the class just waiting on the test and its killing me!



That should make it a little easier for you  I looked all over the US for a job as an I/85 somewhere I could finish medic school at and it was a pain. If you do look at Denver, Denver Health Paramedics runs primarily P/P trucks, and in the area you also have Rural/Metro (who just bought out the other 911 agency in the area, Pridemark Paramedic Services). Good luck on NR!


----------



## austinmedic2004 (Nov 30, 2010)

You would probably like Austin. Good luck with your search.


----------



## ebass30920 (Nov 30, 2010)

How is the service in Austin.  I have heard good things.  Salary, protocols, schedule, you know the stuff everyone wants to know.  I dont think they are currently hiring are they?  Thanks


----------



## austinmedic2004 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a good place to start: http://atcemsce.org/home/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=14&Itemid=27

We are still hiring. I believe the next academy is in the Spring 2011. Not sure how many spots are available. We work 48 hour work weeks. There are a variety of schedules available, but know that as someone new you will definitely be working weekends for a while. Most of the shifts are fixed (you work the same days every week). The schedule types are as follows:

-2 24hr shifts each week (same 2 days each week)
-2 12hr shifts (days or nights) and 1 24hr shift (same 3 days each week)
-There is a rotating option currently that involves 2 12s and a 24. 
-Finally there are a couple of 4 12hr shifts (days only). 

The academy and clearance process is pretty lengthy. From hire date to cleared to independent duty can be as long as 6 months, but is usually in the 3-4 month range (not sure on the exact number of weeks). 

Protocols: www.ATCOMD.org

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ebass30920 (Dec 4, 2010)

I will be looking into Austin-Travis Co and Williams County also.  I have family in DFW area and also Austin area.   Is there anywhere other than medstar in the DFW area?  I dont mind fire based or even just ALS recuse.  I am very wary of a private company especially in an urban area.  Medstar may be the one good one but my experience has been its all about billing and not so much pt. care with other 911 privates.  Not saying thats always the case but thats how I feel now.  DFW and Austin would both be good for me so any other insight is appreciated.


----------



## austinmedic2004 (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you mean Williamson County, rather than Williams?


----------



## ebass30920 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats correct...  Sorry


----------



## austinmedic2004 (Dec 4, 2010)

You'll find Williamson County to be much slower (call volume) than ATCEMS.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 5, 2010)

There is always Marble Falls, Tx EMS they are a mix of 911/IFT, have nice equipment from what I can tell,  Its one of the places Im looking at moving to.  They have lots of outdoor activities as well and are like an hour from Austin.  http://www.marblefallsareaems.org/ They are ran by the city.  All their employees are paid.  This site just hasn't been updated.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 6, 2010)

How does Marble Falls city compare to Burnet County?


----------



## Harvey (Dec 6, 2010)

I wont be done with school for a while but my goal is to hire on with Travis county


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I wont be done with school for a while but my goal is to hire on with Travis county



You and most other medics in TX  There or DG are my two main options I'm considering once I get my LP


----------



## Harvey (Dec 6, 2010)

DG? San Antonio must have something worth shooting for.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2010)

Err... its actually Denver Health Paramedics... got into the habit of saying DG when I worked up there. They used to run out of Denver General. 





Harvey said:


> DG? San Antonio must have something worth shooting for.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 6, 2010)

Too cold for this guy


----------



## Harvey (Dec 6, 2010)

Acadian is also in Austin, not sure what the pay is for a medic though.


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 6, 2010)

In Texas, I'll vouch for Austin-Travis County EMS, Williamson County EMS, Montgomery County Hospital District EMS (aka MCHD EMS), and Cypress Creek EMS. All are great places to work, with good pay and benefits. All of those places should start a lead paramedic around $17-19 an hour, I see you're an EMT-I, so it'd be a bit less. ATCEMS has been paramedic only for a while but they are starting to hire EMT-B's, but it is undetermined as to what capacity they'll be used (i.e. IFT, BLS 911, 911 truck with a paramedic, special events...) WilCo only runs paramedics, no EMT-B's or EMT-I's. MCHD runs all three but mainly paramedics (85-90%) with a few intermediates (10-15%). CyCreek runs all three.

Also check out Harris County ESD-1. They used to have a sketchy rep, but a good friend of mine is recently took over as chief executive so I trust he's making things right. Good pay there, too (~$19/hr for paramedics if I remember correctly).

Some other places to check out: Schertz EMS (near San Antonio, suburban/rural), Bulverde-Spring Branch EMS (near SA, rural), Scott and White EMS (near Temple, suburban/rural, Fayette County EMS (rural), Washington County EMS (even more rural)

DFW is pretty much all fire-based (sucks). 

Marble Falls is a small, rural agency. They run 3 trucks if I remember correctly. I looked into part-time work out there and found the pay was pretty low ($12/hr) for a part-time paramedic, not sure how much it is for a full-time position. Good place to learn to work on your own (with an EMT partner), and long transport times mean you get to spend time with your patients, if you can get by on the low(er) pay.


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 6, 2010)

Also look into Wake County EMS, since you mentioned some other places in the Carolinas.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> Also look into Wake County EMS, since you mentioned some other places in the Carolinas.



Seconded. Wake County is a great place to live with the best EMS system in the world!

/possibly slight exaggeration...or is it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 7, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Seconded. Wake County is a great place to live with the best EMS system in the world!
> 
> /possibly slight exaggeration...or is it?



Maybe best in the US, but it still doesn't compare to several overseas systems


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Maybe best in the US, but it still doesn't compare to several overseas systems



Amen to the second part. Other countries (especially NZ and Australia, but also Canada and the UK) put us to shame.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Maybe best in the US, but it still doesn't compare to several overseas systems



You just wait...after I get my MD I plan on sneaking back into EMS for a little fun. I hope to maybe get to work as a medical director for an EMS system somewhere, so I can hop back on the trucks, but with an orange jumpsuit that says "Doctor" on it.


----------



## ebass30920 (Dec 9, 2010)

Fox thanks that was a great breakdown.  Exactly the kind of info I'm looking for.  I will be taking registry the 17th so its just a waiting game now.  I am going to start applying after I pass the test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

ebass30920 said:


> Fox thanks that was a great breakdown.  Exactly the kind of info I'm looking for.  I will be taking registry the 17th so its just a waiting game now.  I am going to start applying after I pass the test.



In TX a lot of places won't look at applications until you get your TX cert... But once you apply for TX cert, as soon as it shows up on the website you can work, even if the paper card isn't in your hand yet


----------



## ebass30920 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks again JT I will make sure to put that through their office first.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

ebass30920 said:


> Thanks again JT I will make sure to put that through their office first.



NO problem. Figure I can maybe help since I was in that situation w/ my EMT-I cert this summer when I was looking for work here in tX


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 9, 2010)

If you want a challenge move to New Zealand 

- No "protocols" (we have guidelines)
- No "medical control"
- Almost total clinical autonomy 
- Wide scopes of practice for Paramedic and Intensive Care Paramedic
- Ambulance Officer inititiated non-transport and alternate referral
- Proactive, strong and passionate clinical support people
- Paid clinical education time
- The Fire Service is totally seperate
- On road RSI and thrombolysis are being rolled out as resources allow

You could probably expect to make Paramedic in twelve to eighteen months and Intensive Care Paramedic in maybe three years.


----------



## ebass30920 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would love to move to NZ.  I have a couple years left in the Military and as I understand it NZ is quite picky about immigration.  I hear it is very difficult to move there.   Great scenery, amazing ocean, and no SNAKES who wouldnt want to live there?


----------



## 46Young (Dec 9, 2010)

If you're considering SC, I would get your medic cert first. I worked in Charleston for a little bit. They paid EMT-B's and EMT-I's the same. It may be the same elsewhere in the state.


----------



## medic084 (Dec 10, 2010)

ebass30920 said:


> I will be looking into Austin-Travis Co and Williams County also.  I have family in DFW area and also Austin area.   Is there anywhere other than medstar in the DFW area?  I dont mind fire based or even just ALS recuse.  I am very wary of a private company especially in an urban area.  Medstar may be the one good one but my experience has been its all about billing and not so much pt. care with other 911 privates.  Not saying thats always the case but thats how I feel now.  DFW and Austin would both be good for me so any other insight is appreciated.



I work for MedStar in Fort Worth and I can say with certainty that there is a tremendous focus on patient care here.  In fact, we have developed several one-of-a-kind programs that have increased cardiac arrest survival rates, proactively monitor and assist community health care patients and even post-incident instructions for patient who refuse care.  We also have significant growth opportunities for dedicated medics who really want to push themselves clinically.  You don’t have to take my word for it – the Texas Department of Health Services just recognized MedStar as Texas’ EMS Provider of the Year and our medical director as Texas EMS Medical Director of the Year:  here’s a link to local news coverage about it in a recent edition of the Fort Worth Business Press:  http://www.bizpress.net/main.asp?SubSectionID=39&ArticleID=13787&SectionID=14


----------

